# Baby doll sheep



## krispug23 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi 

I wanted to know if there was anyone experienced with baby doll sheep?  I have a small hobby farm (2 acres) in Central Florida.  I have a Florida Native (female) and 3 pygmy goats.  I wanted to add a male to the lot but I don't want a huge male.  I like the look, size and temperament of the baby doll.  All of my babies are beloved pets.  Can anyone tell me how they do in FL?  How is their parasite resistance?  Are they hardy?  Do they have any specials needs?  I tried to find some info on them but all I can find is people selling them and you can't trust that kind of info! lol

Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 10, 2011)

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=4485-babydollsheep

*Can anyone tell me how they do in FL?*

I can't, because I live in Maryland, but I'm guessing that as long as you get stock that was born and bred in Florida, they should be pretty well aclimated to the climate.

*How is their parasite resistance?*

We've never "measured" their parasite resistance per say, but we usually deworm once per year, if they need it, at shearing time.

*Are they hardy?*

The Babydolls my neighbor has just live off of grass and low quality/average quality grass hay in the winter. If they're bred/lactating, then they get some 16% sheep feed.

*Do they have any specials needs?*

Some babydolls will have a tendancy to be wool blind, and so you will _need_ to shear the wool around their face so they can see. You can avoid this problem by purchasing stock that has shorter wool around their eyes/face.


My avatar is a picture of my 1/2 Babydoll 1/2 Montadale ewe.
If you have anymore questions, let me know.


----------



## krispug23 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks Sheepgirl!!


Thanks for the info!  It is very helpful!

I think I overfeed my herd! lol  I keep reading and hearing how their sheep eat only grass during the summer and blah blah blah.  But mine would go crazy if I tried to skip just one feeding! lol

My main concern is their parasite resistance.  I know the FL native is SUPER hardy and there are some breeds that are very prone to parasites.  I'm not sure if parasites are more prone to FL or what.  But I have read several sites stating sheep have a hard time down here just nothing about this specific breed...so I'm nervous. :/

And one more...do you have to shear them?  Or will they naturally shed the wool like the FL natives do?


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 10, 2011)

They are a wooled breed so they have to be sheared at least once per year.


----------



## secuono (Dec 11, 2011)

My trio on 4.5 acres eat nothing but grass year round as well as horse quality hay that is up for my two horses. They live with them and also eat nothing but grass. Must say, the sheep hardly eat the hay, horses just started eating it this week. 

You have to shave them and in the FL heat and all...good luck! They are very calm little things, quiet too.

My purebred trio. =]


----------



## krispug23 (Dec 11, 2011)

Very nice picture!  Thanks for the info and yes I am def. overfeeding mine! lol


----------



## Southdown (Jan 27, 2012)

We have babydolls.  I love them!  But we live in MN, so we needed a very, very winter hardy breed.  It is dreadful here and our farm site is especially windy.  We worm quite frequently.  I don't know any breeds to compare with, but I don't think they are particularly resistant to worms.  They are a lot of work to shear because they are covered head to toe; their faces and legs are all covered.  It is very cute though and gives them that teddy bear look.  I don't enjoy the shearing, but they always look so nice afterwards.  We only shear them once per year.  It would be easier to have hair sheep or goats instead, but I really do love this breed.  We also needed a short breed that wouldn't eat our apple trees so bad.  I remember the few days when it actually reached 90 degrees and they were just miserable.  They were laying under the shade trees just panting.  So I don't think they would like the hot and humid FL.


----------

